# Air Suspension



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

Thinking of putting Air Suspension on my 2001 Ford Transit Buccaneer.Had Airide on my old Transit and found it a boon.Could raise the suspension when towing etc.But Airide now a lot more expensive than when I bought mine!!Anyone tried the cheaper alternatives sold on Ebay??


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I have installed both Air Ride and Dunlop and it was difficult to compare prices as the vans were different.

Personally I prefer the Dunlops (Marcle Leisure) as the pneumatics are better IMHO. I do not like push in fittings.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

pneumatician said:


> I do not like push in fittings.


Pretty much industry-standard these days, and pretty reliable too, just look at their use on machine tools and the like.

The Firestone airbags we bought for the Discovery have those fittings, and there are no reports of connector failures, and that is on 4X4's, so should be OK on a MH.

Peter


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I agree Peter, Granted it's been some fifteen years since I have used them in earnest ( we used to supply them, involved with "Legris"). But I still prefer the small bore fittings used on Dunlop system.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

You could maybe consider additional coil springs, the type that fit between axle and chassis, as made by "Spring Assisters.co.uk" 

I fitted them on two previous MH's and found them excellent. 

Not adjustable of course, but relatively cheap, easy to self-fit; and totally fit-and-forget. Handling was transformed.


----------



## stu7771 (Jul 22, 2011)

Re your query regarding ebay air suspension. I have just returned a set for our Fiat Ducato Frankia and I am awaiting my refund.

The item had parts missing and more importantly did not fit at all. They did ask before hand for our motorhome details, reg etc.

If it is the same one that I purchased from based in the the south west ish of England but the item is from Poland.

We are now looking into other options.


----------

